# 2013 NFL Pick Em Prize Announcement



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2013)

The 2013 season is upon us with games starting September 5th.  Our nutrition sponsor Helios Nutrition has offered a one time diet plan as the prize for our NFL Pick Em winner.

To play just click the NFL Pick'Em tab at the top and select your winners.  Don't be late!!!


Best of luck to you!

PoB


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a great prize!!  Thanks Helios!


----------



## DF (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope that plan includes pie because I'm gonna WIN bitches!


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 30, 2013)

frigging hells yea!


----------



## losieloos (Aug 30, 2013)

I hope 2nd place prize is a date with GK.


----------



## Jada (Aug 30, 2013)

Just made my picks!!! Df I will not wear the elephant


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2013)

Jada said:


> Just made my picks!!! Df I will not wear the elephant



You'll wear it or I'm gonna ban you from chat.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 30, 2013)

awesome news guys!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 31, 2013)

I am gonna need a solid diet after all the wings and brews I consume during the football season !


----------



## BigTruck (Aug 31, 2013)

Awww shit I'm in it to win it spongy here I come Lol and I need the help haha


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 31, 2013)

do we have make all picks now or can we go week by week?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2013)

We're programmed up through week 11 guys! Get your picks in soon!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> do we have make all picks now or can we go week by week?




Week by week but you don't want to be late. Once a game starts you can't make any picks for that one.


----------

